# Farmington, CT to Greensburg, PA Ride Report



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

First off, I would like to thank everyone here who gave me advice on this mini-tour. I have done zero touring before this, and all your advice was very helpful. Special shout-out to Lawrence, who gave me a good route on getting from Princeton, NJ to Allentown, PA, and even helped me on the phone when I got lost.

Second, if your internet connection sucks, youre going to be in pain, because I have a metric sh*t ton of photos.

Stats? My computer is still on the bike, which is getting shipped back to me, but it was around 350 miles in 4 days. Most days were about 75, except the first day which was about 50 miles to the ferry, then 60 miles afterward. My rolling average was about 12.5mph, but with breaks, photo-ops and other stops, my overall avg was prob around 10mph. I cheated a couple of times. I took a ferry from CT to Long Island. I took a NJ Transit train from Manhattan to NJ. My cousin gave me a ride out of Allentown towards Chambersburg, and my friend picked me up before I got to Greensburg. The ferry and train I always planned, but the car rides were cop outs. This was due to poor planning, and not listening to MB1 that I couldnt do 140 miles a day.

I carried about 30-35lbs of gear, and my bike performed flawlessly. I had a bunch of work done to it before I left, and everything was perfect. It's a 10 speed racer type bike, so I really had to finagle some things to get fenders and racks on it. Zero flats, zero mechanicals. Once I thought my fender was all out of wack, but it was just some crud stuck in there.

I think thats about it, Ill remember more as I add pictures.

The loadout and some shots on the ferry leaving Connecticut:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Now we are on Long Island (takes less time here than it did in real life!). Really nice weather on the first day.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Obligatory shots of my handlebars. And hey, there's me! I stopped at this bike shop. I bought a pair of Descent shorts and got some directions. I was headed right for some nasty construction, and the guy there gave me a good detour. Shot of NYC at night (kinda looking towards Laguardia, Shea is to my left somewhere). End of Day One!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Beginning of Day Two!

Outside my friend's apartment.

On the NJ Transit train to Princeton Junction.

Off the train.

Last 2 are shots in Princeton.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Shots of the Jersey countryside, and a bike shop I passed, but didn't stop at.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Following the Delaware River on the Jersey side. Check out this functioning gas station. What year is it?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Still following the river. A Church. And now we are crossing the river.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

On the PA side of things. I got lost, as usual, and ended up in Bethlehem instead of Allentown. Lots of abanonded steel buildings and things in Bethlehem. End of Day Two!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Start of Day Three. And the rain! A few shots of Harrisburg.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Crossing another river on the western side of Harrisburg.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

It only rained for 10 minutes at a time, 3 different times, but it was wet out all day. Still, it was prob the nicest day of riding I had.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

I forget what town this was in, but if I hadn't got lost, I would have missed this pond entirely. End of Day Three.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Start of Day Four. Leaving Chambersburg. I was planning on taking Route 30 the entire way to Greensburg, but the shoulder over the mountains was pretty much non existant. Instead I found this PA Bike Route S that took me pretty much the same way, on MUCH nicer roads. It took me a lot longer, and I had to have my friend meet me part way and pick my ass up.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

This dude had a full size train in his yard. Weird.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Heading into the mountains now.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*So glad you worked it out*

And thanks for the splendid photos. Very nice. You had remarkable luck with the weather. This was the warmest October on record in the northeast, and you got a total of 30 minutes of rain in 4 days of riding? Amazing.

I had followed your route deliberations with interest (I live in the Hartford area). I thought it a strange choice to head across to Long Island and then through the city, rather than heading west and then south, but that would have been a longer (and much hillier) ride, and this way you broke up the riding with the ferry and train rides, making for a multi-modal trip, which is always cool.

An excellent adventure.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

More hills.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

mas...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well. Very well.

I'd say you did good for your first real tour.

Next time listen to me! 

Now that you have done it can you imagine riding 140 miles a day for a few days?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

These sunflowers look a helluva lot sadder than the ones I see in le Tour every year.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Into the mountains again!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

I kinda wish I had my Scott CR1, and didnt have to ride everyday to see what these climbs would have been like in non-touring mode.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

And that's it! End of Day Four!

If it appears that I am a good photographer, then that's just because the scenery was beautiful, my camera is pretty good, and Google's Picasa2 cleans up photos with one click of the "I Feel Lucky" button very well.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy crap, I miss the Mid-Atlantic...:cryin:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JohnnyChance said:


> Into the mountains again!


You sure blew it at that road closed sign. You could have taken the "Pike to Bike" into Breezewood instead of climbing up Blue Ridge Mountain with that load.  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107111

If you look at our first day you will see we took some pix from almost the exact same spots.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

desurfer said:


> Holy crap, I miss the Mid-Atlantic...:cryin:


like a bad case of hemorrhoids...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

MB1 said:


> You sure blew it at that road closed sign. You could have taken the "Pike to Bike" into Breezewood instead of climbing up Blue Ridge Mountain with that load.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107111
> 
> If you look at our first day you will see we took some pix from almost the exact same spots.



holy crap! that is the exact same spot. crazy. i was going to take some pictures of the descent with those "aggressive driver warning" signs too, but i decided to just keep riding. 

i read about the Pike to Bike before, but I never thought to see if it was near my route. I would have liked to check it out. Oh well, excuse for another trip.

i actually really really like hills. more so when i have my other bike, and no luggage with me, but i still like em. so it wasnt that bad.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Very awesome shots. Picassa is my friend too! What incredible colors also. Loved the report.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

matanza said:


> like a bad case of hemorrhoids...


Depends on your perspective I guess...for me, SW Florida is several steps down from northern Delaware / SE PA as far as riding goes.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Wheelfine!!!*

One of the best and most eccentric shops in New Jersey, owned and run by Mike Johnson, a former touring mechanic and a darn nice guy. Not high volume, only high quality. Mike's a wheelbuilder's wheelbuilder.

Appreciated all the shots, especially the ones in NJ I recognized! Great tour and great post.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Excellent trip and report


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Great report. I live in Harrisburg and it's nice to see some pictures of the area. You rode straight through town and got a nice shot of the capitol on the State Street bridge.

You may have inspired me to take a long trip.


----------

